# Please welcome Christine aka Hyperrealgurl to Specktra.Net Staff



## Janice (Nov 13, 2006)

Christine has accepted our invitaton to maintain and address forum specific concerns as a Moderator in the following forums

Cosmetic Discussion & subforums 
Beauty of Color 

Welcome to the Staff Christine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Warm welcome to both Jen (aka *MAC_Whore*) & Marie Lisa (aka *MarieLisa_Smile*). They have been nominated as "super users" and we're proud to welcome them to the Site Liaison team!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 13, 2006)

Way to go HyperRealGurl, MAC_Whore and MarieLisa_Smile. :woohoo:


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 13, 2006)

yay!! congrats girls!!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 13, 2006)

Congrats to all...can someone please indicate what "super users" are? TIA!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 13, 2006)

congrats, ladies!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Nov 13, 2006)

Congrats loves.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats Christine and Marie Lisa!


----------



## little teaser (Nov 13, 2006)

congrats mac whore!!!


----------



## Janice (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Congrats to all...can someone please indicate what "super users" are? TIA!_

 
Periodically administrators review members whom stand out as incredibly helpful and who's contributions to the forum are significant in some way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We reward these members by inviting them to join the Site Liaison usergroup where they are able to continue being great members while being distinguished as a "Super User". Belonging to the Site Liaison usergroup is also a requirement to become a Specktra.Net Staff member,  we only pool from this usergroup when making moderator selections. HTHS!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Congrats to Jen and Marie Lisa...... "welcome to the Other side as i like to say.. lol


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 13, 2006)

Congratulations.  You so deserve this, all of you


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## lightnlovly (Nov 13, 2006)

CONGRATS LADIES!!!!!  Well deserved!!!!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Nov 13, 2006)

congrats ladies


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 13, 2006)

woohoo! Congrats, ladies!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 13, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats Christine, Jen, and Lisa!


----------



## user79 (Nov 14, 2006)

You're going to make a great mod, Christine.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay, congrats ladies


----------



## devin (Nov 15, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Congrats to everybody!


----------



## Tash (Nov 15, 2006)

Congrats girls


----------



## redambition (Nov 16, 2006)

congratulations lovely ladies!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 16, 2006)

WELCOME​&​CONGRATULATIONS!​


----------



## queenofdisaster (Nov 16, 2006)

yay! i knew it was only just a matter of time


----------



## LuvBeMac (Nov 17, 2006)

congratulation. You deserve that!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations Christine! To have you like a moderator is a good thing for Spektra


----------



## Janice (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maggysfbayb* 

 
_Congratulations Christine! To have you like a moderator is a good thing for Spektra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations ladies


----------



## Willa (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey! Thats great!
Congratulations!





:cartwheel:


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 22, 2006)

That's truly wonderful news that we now have all three working for Specktra!  Well done girls


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 22, 2006)

Congratulations ladies


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 23, 2006)

Yay!  Congrats to all 3 of you...you are all WONDERFUL!!


----------



## User67 (Nov 25, 2006)

Congratulations! How awesome!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats ladies!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats!!! I love all your posts so it only makes sense, haha =)


----------

